# Weekly Feet Comp



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 23, 2020)

I made a weekly feet comp https://discord.gg/8yjnh8a Join if you want.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)

Is it (or will it be) sponsored?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Is it (or will it be) sponsored?


I guess it’s a possibility if it’s success but not for a while.


----------

